

Furious freetards blitz the wrong SOPA - anons2011
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/01/23/freetard_sopa_fail/

======
sgentle
Fantastic. If the anti-SOPA message managed to spread far enough that even
people silly enough to yell at a farming association heard it, then it's
worked.

I don't think it pays to be choosy about who can be on your side when you're
trying to influence politics. A "freetard"'s vote counts for exactly the same
as an august reporter from The Register.

